# Feather plucking



## sammysowner (Nov 5, 2014)

My budgie Sammy has been showing destructive behavior towards his feathers or more or less likely continuously plucking at them in an irritated manner. Help please is it serious


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm unable to enlarge your thumbnail attachments to see if the budgie looks as if it has been plucking or if it is simply molting.

Would you please post a full-sized picture using PhotoBucket (free account) following the instructions below?

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html*


----------

